# Fur prices in the south.



## Gerald Bourgeois (Nov 8, 2014)

How to sell to NAFA?
New to this site so any help would be greatly appreciated

Frontfootslammer


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site. We have a trapping forum here Plus if you go to the info box at the top of the page and ask - it should help.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Instruction at this web address:

http://www.nafa.ca/wild-fur/shipping-to-nafa​


----------



## Gerald Bourgeois (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome. So does anyone use nutria or hog for bait. I'm going to try it this season. So any feedback would be great.

Frontfootslammer


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

make sure it's legal in your State...................


----------



## Gerald Bourgeois (Nov 8, 2014)

raccoon bait

What's better sweet of fishy. 
Any opinions

Frontfootslammer


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Gerald !


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

welcome Gerald, when I get back to PA. I plan on loading my DP's with dry cat food, pancake syrup, mini marshmallows. The fishy oily stuff should would just as well, good luck post pics of your catches.


----------



## Gerald Bourgeois (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks I plan to hit the trap line hard after Christmas. Hope to have some good catches to post.

Frontfootslammer


----------



## Gerald Bourgeois (Nov 8, 2014)

Pasture coyotes

Frontfootslammer


----------



## Gerald Bourgeois (Nov 8, 2014)

Has anyone ever had a cow step on a trap and get hurt in anyway? I'm setting duke 1 3/4 & #2 and I really don't want to have to tell the land owner that he has an injury cow because of me.

Frontfootslammer


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I've had several traps destroyed by cows stepping on them, never hurt a cow, their hoof is to large especially for the size traps you're using.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome gerald . Yes I have had a cow caught in a 330 conibear , broke the chain but she couldn't kick free . Had to take her home to the chute and remove it , my father wasnt real happy .


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Not sure about where you are at but, here in Fl. you would need to worry more about

the cowboys cattle dogs. Also right now there are a lot of calves being born. Check with the ranch before you set a trap.


----------



## Gerald Bourgeois (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks there aren't any calves yet. But the guy doesn't have anymore dogs cause the coyotes killed and ate all 3 of his dogs. He never liked coyotes before but now he really doesn't like them.

Frontfootslammer


----------



## Gerald Bourgeois (Nov 8, 2014)

As for the conibears I don't have any where the cows can get to them. But thanks for the info.C2C

Frontfootslammer


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

Gerald. Are you trapping with an exemption permit in FL?


----------



## Gerald Bourgeois (Nov 8, 2014)

No gotspots south Louisiana

Frontfootslammer


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of trapping near cattle. Cows cost lots of $. I doubt a cow could be injured by a small coil spring (Like 220 Said), but they will sniff and stomp on your sets. Like mentioned, I'd talk to the farmer and go where he wants me. Had a cattle farmer in IA this year tell me he doesn't want me near his cows, but granted me permission in all his other sections. He was elated I was catching Coyotes.

raccoon Bait: chopped fish and honey. ...All I ever use.


----------

